# sleepy hole park?



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

fished this park before and ended up with a lot of bluegill, but havent got a lot of bass and havent seen any one get a bass except for once, anyone know if people are catching any bass there right now, the pond or small lake is supposed to have some big bass in there and live bait works best


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes there is a number of good bass in that pond. Top water buzz or a rubber frog in the early morning and late evening about 1 hr before the sun goes down. Also green flake Donothing worm hooked wacky with no weight. A small spinner (Mepps) or small spinner blade. Good Luck.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

ok thank you, i caught two bass there before, and one was off a red shad worm with a jig head by zoom, and the other was off a green worm with a jig head by yum, it took me all day to catch the bass off the yum, i usually go for the bluegill because the bass havent been to great, also i saw someone catch a 5 pounder off a bluegill, just havent been able to get alot of bass from there


----------

